
Trump's Disdain for Science (NYT Opinion) - drallison
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/04/opinion/trump-disdain-science.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region&_r=0
======
drallison
The Trump Administration is anti-science and anti-technology. It denies
reality, ignores evidence, and places delusional people into positions of
responsibility. Congress, by approving unqualified and ill-educated candidates
to decision making positions, is complicit. Denying facts and reality is no
way to run a nation.

